# BMW Motorrad Motorsport under the floodlights in Doha



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The experts from BMW Motorrad Motorsport were in action under the floodlights in Doha, Qatar last weekend. They were on site to support their customer teams at the 2014 season finale of the FIM Superbike World Championship (WSBK). Also in the Japanese Road Race Championship (MFJ), the 2014 season concluded this weekend, with privateer BMW Motorrad riders competing in Suzuka (JP). In the fiercely contested Spanish Superbike Championship (CEV), the penultimate round of the season was held in Portimão (PT). On this occasion, Ivan Silva (ES) claimed a double podium with his BMW S 1000 RR. In the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy rankings, the Spaniard made up three positions. (See full rankings at the bottom).

*FIM Superbike World Championship in Doha.*

With a spectacular final race weekend in Doha, Qatar, the FIM Superbike World Championship (WSBK) concluded its 2014 season. For the first time ever, the series held a round under floodlights. The experts from BMW Motorrad Motorsport were on site at the Losail Circuit and supported the BMW Motorrad Italia SBK Team and BMW Team Toth in preparing for the last two races of the year.

Sylvain Barrier (FR) of the BMW Motorrad Italia SBK Team had a season finale with highs and lows. The first sessions went well for the Frenchman, and the performance of his BMW S 1000 RR made him confident for the Superpole qualifying and the races. But at the end of Superpole 1 on Saturday, Barrier unfortunately had a heavy highside and suffered a lot of bruises to his foot, back and ribs. These affected him on Sunday, but Barrier tried to overcome the pain in the races. In race one, he finished third in the EVO class (14th overall). In race two he soon took the lead of the EVO field, and was lying in a strong tenth overall, but after five laps he had to retire due to a technical problem. Imre Toth (HU / BMW Team Toth) finished the races in 18th and 17th respectively on his BMW S 1000 RR.



*Spanish Superbike Championship at Portimão.*

The renowned Spanish Superbike Championship (CEV) held its penultimate round of the 2014 season at Portimão (PT) last weekend. Privateer BMW Motorrad rider Ivan Silva (ES) claimed a double podium at the "Autodromo Internacional do Algarve". In the first race he finished third on his Targobank Motorsport BMW S 1000 RR. In race two he took the chequered flag in second. With these results, he defended the overall lead in the CEV championship rankings, having a good chance of being crowned champion at the season finale on 16th November at Valencia (ES).

Daniel Rivas (ES / Easyrace Superbike Team) finished the Portimão races in sixth and fourth respectively on his BMW S 1000 RR, while Eeki Kuparinen (FI / Motomarket Racing) finished tenth in both races. In the current BMW Motorrad Race Trophy rankings, Silva improved from 14th to 11th, Rivas moved up into the top 15 and Kuparinen climbed from 23rd to 16th - and all three of them have the prospect of moving up further the order in two weeks' time.

*Japanese Road Race Championship at Suzuka.*

Also in the Japanese Road Race Championship (MFJ), the 2014 season is now over. The final round was held at the iconic Suzuka Circuit (JP) last weekend. Three privateer BMW Motorrad riders lined up on the grid. Daisaku Sakai (JP) finished the races in 11th and 17th respectively with his BMW S 1000 RR. Kohji Teramoto (JP) was 14th and 28th, while Shinya Takeishi crossed the line in 24th in race one and retired in race two.

*2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy - Current Standings.*



16. Eeki Kuparinen (FI/CEV/146,00), 17. Michel Amalric (FR/FSBK/144,00), 18. Alessandro Polita (IT/CIV/141,25), 19. Pedro Vallcaneras (ES/EWC/138,76), 20. Leon Bovee (NL/IDM/137,78), 21. Matthieu Lussiana (FR/BRSBK/137,00), 22. Hudson Kennaugh (ZA/BSB/129,00), 23. Gianluca Vizziello (IT/CIV/123,75), 24. Luca Conforti (IT/CIV/112,50), 25. Janine Davies (ZA/SAM/100,95), 26. Marc Neumann (DE/IDM/100,88), 27. Andy Rey (FR/FSBK/100,00), 28. Stefan Nebel (DE/IDM/97,50), 29. Michael Rutter (GB/IOMTT/BSB/96,83), 30. Lucas Teodoro (BR/BRSBK/96,50), 31. Florian Drouin (FR/FSBK/93,00), 32. Björn Stuppi (DE/EWC/92,75), 32. Hayato Takada (JP/EWC/MFJ/92,75), 34. Federico D'Annunzio (IT/WSTK/92,00), 35. Uwe Gürck (DE/SWC/91,32), 36. Denni Schiavoni (IT/CIV/WSTK/83,75), 37. Fabrizio Perotti (IT/CIV/83,75), 38. Jason Pridmore (US/EWC/79,00), 39. Alessio Corradi (IT/CIV/78,75), 40. Mark Albrecht (DE/IDM/69,15), 41. Marco Muzio (IT/CIV/65,00), 42. Sylvain Barrier (FR/WSBK/EWC/62,50), 43. Thomas Hainthaler (DE/IDM/62,25), 44. Florian Brunet-Lugardon (FR/FSBK/62,00), 45. Daisaku Sakai (JP/MFJ/EWC/58,73), 46. Nicolas Pouhair (FR/FSBK/58,00), 47. Luciano Ribodino (AR/BRSBK/46,50), 48. James Westmoreland (GB/BSB/45,33), 49. Jean Foray (FR/FSBK/45,00), 50. Robert Muresan (RO/WSTK/42,00), 51. Marco Sousa (CA/CSBK/41,00), 52. Jörg Steinhausen (DE/SWC/40,80), 53. Kohji Teramoto (JP/MFJ/EWC/37,96), 54. Sergiy Grygorovych (UA/IDM/33,00), 55. Patric Muff (CH/BSB/27,83), 56. Lucas Barros (BR/BRSBK/27,00), 57. Rémi Boitel (FR/FSBK/21,00), 58. Camille Hedelin (FR/FSBK/18,00), 59. Tim Robinson (CA/CSBK/17,50), 60. Alessio Velini (IT/CIV/15,00), 61. Shinya Takeishi (JP/MFJ/EWC/11,73), 62. Imre Toth (HU/WSBK/10,00), 63. David Datzer (DE/IDM/6,00), 64. Peter Sebestyen (HU/WSBK/3,00), 65. Filip Altendorfer (DE/EWC/2,45), 65. Florian Bauer (DE/EWC/2,45), 65. Rico Löwe (DE/EWC/2,45), 68. Martjin Polinder (DK/IDM/0,00), 68. Didier Grams (DE/Macau Grand Prix/0,00)


----------

